# All Slavic languages: A suggestion for all natives



## GoranBcn

*Moderator edit: You may vote even if you are not a native of any Slavic language.*

Just a suggestion. As many of you are slavic speakers... why don't you write your posts both in english and in your native language in this thread or other threads that deal with slavic languages? We would learn some new words and we would be able to compare how different or similiar they are.

Samo jedna sugestija. Pošto mnogi od vas ste govornici slavenskih jezika...zašto ne pišete vaše postove na engleskom i vašem materinjem jeziku u ovom threadu ili drugim threadovima koje imaju vezu sa slavenskim jezicima? Naučili bismo neke nove riječi i mogli bismo usporediti koliko su oni različiti ili slični.(HR)
Goran


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Goran,
for me, writing my posts in two languages is a bit difficult - I'm still not very good at translating. However, the idea is interesting. 

Привет, Горан,
мне немного сложно писать мои реплики на двух языках - я пока не так хорошо перевожу. Но идея интересная.


----------



## Jana337

I love the idea and I will try to comply wherever possible. It is probably not very useful to do it in monolingual threads but it would be great if all of us translated their English contributions.  A suggestion: Brown color (second in the first row) for the translation.

Ten nápad se mi velmi líbí a budu se snažit vyhovět, kde jen to bude možné. Pravděpodobně nemá smysl dělat to v jednojazyčných diskuzísch, ale bylo by úžasné, kdybychom překládali své anglické příspěvky.  Návrh: Překlad v hnědé barvě (druhá v první řadě).

Jana


----------



## GoranBcn

Thanks for supporting my idea. I've tried to read Jana's post firstly in Czech and afterwards in English. I could understand a lot. I think I can better undertand Czech than Polish even though I've learnt some Polish before. But Slovak is much easier for me to understand than Polish or Czech regarding to west Slavic languages.

Hvala vam što podržavate moju ideju. Pokušao sam čitati Janin post prvo na češkom a onda na engleskom. Mogao sam dosta razumjeti. Mislim da mogu bolje razumjeti češki nego poljski iako sam učio poljski prije. Ali slovački je mnogo lakši razumjeti za mene nego poljski ili češki što se tiče zapadnih slavonskih jezika.


----------



## Etcetera

A question, then.  Most Slavic languages use Latin letters, so it's rather easy to read texts in those languages. But my native Russian uses Cyrillic. So, maybe I should add a transliteration of the Russian text? 

Тогда вопрос  Большинство славянских языков использует латиницу, так что читать тексты на этих языках достаточно легко. Но мой родной русский использует кириллицу. Может быть, мне добавлять к русскому тексту его транслитерацию?


----------



## GoranBcn

I think that many Slavic speakers are able to read cyrillic so it's not necessary. That's just my opinion. 

Мислим да многи славонски говорници могу да читају ћирилицу тако да није потребно. То је само моје мишљење.


----------



## Jana337

I don't want to be tempted by a transliteration (an unequal fight with laziness, you know ). Nevertheless, I am going to open a poll because not all Slavic speakers can read azbuka.

Nechci, aby mě pokoušel přepis (nerovný boj s leností, však víte ). Ale otevřu anketu, protože ne všichni mluvčí slovanských jazyků jsou schopni číst azbuku.

Jana


----------



## kosicanka

I support this idea. Now it will be even more interesting 
And in terms of cyrillic, I am able to read it although it takes some time to me . I agree with GoranBcn that it isn't necessary to do transliteration.

Podporujem tento nápad. Teraz to bude ešte zaujímavejšie. 
A čo sa týka cyriliky, dokážem ju prečítať hoci mi to trochu trvá. Súhlasím s GoranBcn, že nie je potrebné  robiť transliteráciu.


----------



## beclija

GoranBcn said:


> Hvala vam što podržavate moju ideju. Pokušao sam čitati Janin post prvo na češkom a onda na engleskom. Mogao sam dosta razumjeti. Mislim da mogu bolje razumjeti češki nego poljski iako sam učio poljski prije. Ali slovački je mnogo lakši razumjeti za mene nego poljski ili češki što se tiče zapadnih slavonskih jezika.


I think everyone (to the possible exclusion of Czechs and Sorbians, but I'm not even sure about that *g*) understands Slovak better than Czech - naturally for South and East Slavic languages, because it shares some features and even words with them, but I've heard the same from Poles.
edit: back on topic: I personally don't need transliterations, but if there is a large number of people who do (and who also find it fascinating to read posts in other Slavic languages), I agree that it is a good idea.

Mislim da sva(t)ko bolje razumije slovački nego češki osim možda samih Čeha i Lužičkih Srba (a ni tu nisam siguran...). Jasno je to što se tiče istočnih i južnih slavenskih/slovenskih jezika, jer slovački dijeli mnoge osobine a čak i poneke riječi s njima, ali sam isto čuo i od strane Poljaka.
ispravka: vratimo se na temu... meni lično/osobno ne treba transliteracija, no ako ima ljudi kojima treba, a da su isto zainteresirani/zainteresovani da čitaju postove u drugim slavenskim jezicima, onda se slažem da je dobar prijedlog.


----------



## Jana337

Please let's stay on topic - we have a lot of threads about who understands whom. 

Prosím držme se tématu - máme dost vláken o tom, kdo komu rozumí. 

Jana


----------



## Maja

It is a great idea, although I cannot promise I will follow it through every time, but I'll try!!!


Ideja je super, mada ne mogu da obećam da ću moći da je ispoštujem svaki put ali ću se truditi!

Идеја је супер, мада не могу да обећам да ћу моћи да је испоштујем сваки пут, али ћу се трудити!


----------



## natasha2000

I am curious to know how can those who use only latin letters read cyrillic?
Sorry, my computer does not have cyillic letters.

Volela bih da znam kako oni koji koriste samo latinicu mogu da čitaju ćirilicu?
Ja se izvinjavam, ali moj kompjuter nema ćirilicu.


----------



## Brian P

I consider transliteration to be unnecessary. Those who visit this site are obviously interested in Slavic languages, so if they don't know the cyrillic alphabet, why can't they learn it? It wouldn't take very long.

Я не считаю нужным транслитерацию. Те которые посещают этот сайт очевидно интересуются славянскими языками, итак если не знают кириллицу, почему не могут ли они учиться ему? Не занимало бы много времени.

Дорогие русские друзья, пожалуйста нежно исправьте мои ошибки!


----------



## venenum

> beclija:
> ...jer slovački dijeli mnoge sposobnosti a čak i poneke riječi s njima...




A minor correction: features should be translated as _osobine_.

Manja ispravka: _features _bi trebalo prevesti kao osobine


----------



## Marijka

Great idea! 

Wspaniały pomysł!


----------



## papillon

Brian P said:


> Я не считаю нужной транслитерацию. Те, кто посещают этот сайт, очевидно интересуются славянскими языками, и в этом случае, если они не знают кириллицу, то почему бы им ей не научиться?? Это не заняло бы много времени...


Brian, I hope this was _нежно _enough for you...

I agree with Brian, that certainly those interested enough to read these thread can make a small effort to learn the cyrillic alphabet...

As for the translations -- I think in general it's a good idea, although it does add time to writing a post. But I will try.

 Я в общем с Браеном согласен, те кому интересно читать эти "трэды"* могут приложить небольшое усилие чтобы выучить кириллицу.
Что же касается переводов, ну, идея в общем-то неплохая, но при этом написание каждого ответа займет больше времени. Но я все-же буду пытаться..

*I just realized that I have no idea what words can be used for "thread" or "post" in Russian. Help?


----------



## Brian P

Thank you, Papillon. What would I do without you! 
Танк ю Папиён. Уёт уод аи ду уидаут ю!

Concerning the Russian word for "post" if you look at Etcetera's post above she uses репликa


----------



## kosicanka

natasha2000 said:


> I am curious to know how can those who use only latin letters read cyrillic?


I learned cyrillic myself some time ago and I read it as fast as a six-year-old child 
Those who attended school before 1991 (during communist era) remember cyrillica because Russian was widely taught. For youngsters is Russian little bit exotic language and they also don't know cyrillic. But I think that interest in Russian is increasing (it is possible to do school-leaving exam from Ukrainian, too). I also chose Russian as a second foreign language instead of German this school year.

Cyriliku som sa pred nejakým časom naučila sama a čítam ju tak rýchlo ako šesťročné dieťa 
Tí, čo chodili do školy pred rokom 1991 (počas komunistickej éry) si cyriliku pamätajú, pretože sa vo veľkom vyučovala ruština. Pre mladších je ruština už trochu exotický jazyk a teda ani cyriliku neovládajú. Ale myslím, že sa zvyšuje záujem o ruštinu (maturovať sa dá aj z ukrajinčiny). Ja som si pre tento školský rok  tiež vybrala ako druhý cudzí jazyk ruštinu namiesto nemčiny.


----------



## natasha2000

kosicanka said:


> I learned cyrillic myself some time ago and I read it as fast as a six-year-old child
> Those who attended school before 1991 (during communist era) remember cyrillica because Russian was widely taught. For youngsters is Russian little bit exotic language and they also don't know cyrillic. But I think that interest in Russian is increasing (it is possible to do school-leaving exam from Ukrainian, too). I also chose Russian as a second foreign language instead of German this school year.


 

Yes, but those who don't learn Russian? Or don't learn any foreign language at all? Can they read cyrillic? And if yes, how come? Polish, Slovak, Czech... If I am not mistaken, those languages do not use and cannot be written using cyrillic letters. So, wouldn't be for them the same as for some, for example, English or French, who do not know cyrillic at all, to have to learn it first in order to be able to read it?

Da, ali šta je s onima koji ne uče ruski? Ili uopšte ne uče ni jedan strani jezik? Da li oni mogu da čitaju ćirilicu? I ako mogu, otkud to? Poljski, slovački, češki... Ako ne grešim, ti jezici ne koriste i ne mogu da se pišu ćirilicom. Zar onda ne bi bilo za njih isto kao i za nekog, na primer, Engleza ili Francuza, koji uopšte ne poznaju ćirilicu, zar ne bi morali da je prvo nauče ako hoće da znaju da je čitaju?


----------



## papillon

natasha2000 said:


> Yes, but those who don't learn Russian? Or don't learn any foreign language at all? Can they read cyrillic?


The way I understand this poll-- and I may be wrong -- is that it's not so much whether people in Slavic coubtries, in general, can or should be able to read Cyrillic. Obviously there is no reason, in principle, for someone from Poland to be familiar with this alphabet. _Presupposed_ in the poll (impliciteley perhaps) is the narrower question of "Can the foreros visiting the Slavic forum and interested enough in Slavic languages to read threads related to various Slavic languages, can they read cyrillic alphabet?". I know that the question isn't formulated like that, but within this context I think this is reasonable. This is particularly relevant since learning Cyrillic (for people who use Latin alphabet) is a fairly minor undertaking, as compared, for example with trying to learn arabic script or, say, Chinese characters.
But we'll see what he poll shows..


----------



## natasha2000

papillon said:


> The way I understand this poll-- and I may be wrong -- is that it's not so much whether people in Slavic coubtries, in general, can or should be able to read Cyrillic. Obviously there is no reason, in principle, for someone from Poland to be familiar with this alphabet. _Presupposed_ in the poll (impliciteley perhaps) is the narrower question of "Can the foreros visiting the Slavic forum and interested enough in Slavic languages to read threads related to various Slavic languages, can they read cyrillic alphabet?". I know that the question isn't formulated like that, but within this context I think this is reasonable. This is particularly relevant since learning Cyrillic (for people who use Latin alphabet) is a fairly minor undertaking, as compared, for example with trying to learn arabic script or, say, Chinese characters.
> But we'll see what he poll shows..


 
Papillon, I wasn't questioning the difficulty or easiness of learning cyrillic, nor necessity to know it or not.
I was just curious. Nothing less, nothing more. Just curious if a Polish or Czech or Slovak who never learnt Russian, is able to understand something written in cyrillic, or it is for them as it is for some English or French or Spanish -the same es Chinese scrypt. I was just asking for their subjective `point of view and their own experience. 
If my question is off-topic, I think it would have been deleted a long time ago. Thank you.


----------



## Jana337

natasha2000 said:


> I was just curious. Nothing less, nothing more. Just curious if a Polish or Czech or Slovak who never learnt Russian, is able to understand something written in cyrillic, or it is for them as it is for some English or French or Spanish -the same es Chinese scrypt. I was just asking for their subjective `point of view and their own experience.


No, we wouldn't be able to understand it. Those of us who can read Cyrillic were either exposed to it at school or took the time to learn it themselves.

Ne, nerozuměli bychom tomu. Ti z nás, kteří umějí číst azbuku, se s ní buď seznámili ve škole, nebo se ji naučili vlastním úsilím.

Jana


----------



## crowolo

uhm, the poll says: "Do you want Cyrillic translations to be transliterated? *Please read the thread first.*", the thread talks about double-language posts, not transliteration, and I made a mistake with the poll  sorry. I still don't know whether I can change my vote or not. anyway, I meant I don't need transliteration, but I like the idea of posts in 2 languages, I'd certainly learn more  

Bye,
crowolo


----------



## uKoda

This thread raises some good points.  Firstly posting in dual languages is great idea for those who are able to do so.  As someone with still very basic skills writing is the hardest thing to do so I kind of just use the odd word.  When I improve I want to try and post in both languages.

As for the transliteration I don't think it's worth the effort here.  If your target language uses a Cyrillic alphabet then you have to learn it and while transliteration may appear to make the task simpler I feel it just makes things harder.  From what I have seen native speakers of Cyrillic languages only translitate when they have to use technology that can't handle Cyrillic.  On the other hand for those of you in English only contries you will find buying a Cyrillic keyboard is impossible (and I own a computer shop!).  I recommend you buy key cap stickers for now and bring back a real keyboard when visit a country that uses them.  When you do have to face transliteration, in my case naming computer files, you will find there is many ways to do it.  A good summary of that issue can be found on Wikipedia.  I'm not allowed to post the link so just search there for the subject "Romanization_of_Russian".


----------



## Whodunit

Hi people, 

I really like the idea about bilingual posts, although I won't benefit much from Slovak or Croatian, not at the moment. Anyway, I don't need transliteration for Russian or Ukrainian bilingual posts, because I'm able to decipher the Cyrillic alphabet. It is faster for me to read the Latin script, yes, but that wouldn't help me improve my understanding of the Cyrillic alphabet.

I hope you can recognize that I have tried to contribute in Czech. 


Nazdar lidé, 

líbí se mi ten nápad s dvojjazyčnými příspěvky, ačkoli nebudu mít mnoho prospěchu ze slovenštiny nebo chorvatštiny, alespoň ne teď. Ať je to jakkoli, neprotřebuju přepis ruských nebo ukrajinských dvojjazyčných příspěvků, protože jsem s to rozluštit azbuku. Čtení latinky je pro mne rychlejši, ano, ale vždyť by mi to nepomohlo zlepšit mé porozumění azbuce.

Doufám, že jste poznali, že jsem pokusil se přispět něčím českým.


----------



## !netko!

natasha2000 said:


> Papillon, I wasn't questioning the difficulty or easiness of learning cyrillic, nor necessity to know it or not.
> I was just curious. Nothing less, nothing more. Just curious if a Polish or Czech or Slovak who never learnt Russian, is able to understand something written in cyrillic, or it is for them as it is for some English or French or Spanish -the same es Chinese scrypt. I was just asking for their subjective `point of view and their own experience.
> If my question is off-topic, I think it would have been deleted a long time ago. Thank you.


 
Well, from personal experience I can tell you that to a Croatian who has never been exposed to the cyrillic alphabet ( meaning everybody younger than than 30-ish), it's completely unintelligible, except for the letters that are the same in the Latinic alphabet of course. 

I can read the Cyrillic alphabet ( I can't write in it, though) because I learned it out of thirst for knowledge ( I also learned to read and write in the angular glagolitic alphabet, though that's no real use to me, I just like it) but it takes me about thirty times longer to read in Cyrillic then it does in Latinic, so I'm always real happy when it's transliterated if I'm in a hurry. Then again, sometimes transliteration's not important cause I like trying to reading Cyrillic letters so I don't forget them.


----------



## Etcetera

So I can feel free to write in Cyrillic without transliteration? 

Значит, я могу спокойно писать кириллицей без транслитерации?


----------



## uKoda

The poll shows that 3 out of 4 people are ok with that approach


----------



## beclija

@netko: That is true, certainly. But I think it is a pitty for those Croatians that don't learn it out of curiousity, much more than for any Pole or Czech, because (even supposing you don't want to read anything Serbian) there is a fairly large publishers' scene in Serbia, Belgrade in particular, with a lot of translations of foreign works into Serbian (not always but often printed in Cyrillic) that have not been translated into Croatian. And besides, the books are much cheaper than in Croatia. Anyone who cannot read Cyrillic deprives himself or herself of a lot of the possibility of reading a lot of literature unavailable in Croatian without learning an extra language (not claiming that they are one, but noone's going to deny mutual intelligibility).

That said, I also read Cyrillic much slower.

Istina je, stoposto/odsto. Ali mislim da je šteta za sve Hrvate koji ju nisu naučili "iz znatiželje/radoznalosti", mnogo više nego za Poljaka ili Čeha (sve da ne želi čitati nešto na srpskom), jer u Srbiji, a pogotovo u Beogradu, postoji prilično jako izdavaštvo/nakladništvo koje izdaje inostranu/inozemnu literaturu koja u mnogim slučajevima nije još objavljena u Hrvatskoj, a koja se često tiska/štampa na ćirilici. Usto, knjige su puno/mnogo jeftinije nego u Hrvatskoj. Tko ne zna čitati ćirilicu sebi uskraćuje mogućnost čitanja literature nedostupne na hrvatskom jeziku bez učenja dodatog jezika (ne tvrdeći da je isti, ali nitko neće poricati/nijekati mogućnost uzajamnog/međusobnog razumijevanja). 

Rekavši ovo, priznajem da i ja puno/mnogo sporije čitam ćirilicu.


----------



## !netko!

@beclija:

Well, personally, I have read books in Serbian in the latinic alphabet and I find it quite difficult and it takes me forever because I have to ask other people the meaning of so many words. Some say that Croatians understand Serbian perfectly/almost perectly and exaggerate about the differences but I can tell you that that is not true, in most cases (I'm speaking from the viewpoint of my generation which grew up 'post Yu break-up, and from my geographical position, which is far from Serbia). It's not a problem when speaking to a Serbian, cause then you explain things to eachother but I find reading difficult, and prefer English, which is kind of a second mother tongue to me and is much easier to read in.

Of course, if a Croatian (especially a member of the older generation) doesn't have the above problems, cheaper books sound great!  But I'm afraid that even the majority of Croatians who had to or chose to learn the Cyrillic alphabet would need  some/ a lot of practice to be able to read smoothly.


----------



## beclija

Might be, maybe I'm seeing things too much from an Osijek geographical position. But I think that we are moving off topic.

Moguće, možda vidim stvari iz previše osječkog gledišta. A mislim da zastranjujemo/odmičemo od teme.


----------



## !netko!

beclija said:


> Might be, maybe I'm seeing things too much from an Osijek geographical position. But I think that we are moving off topic.
> 
> Moguće, možda vidim stvari previše iz osječkog gledišta. A mislim da odstranjujemo od teme.


 

Sorry for being off-topic, I tried not to stray too far but... Back on topic, I guess my vote goes to transliteration, though I don't think it's an absolute necessity.

Oprostite što se ne držim teme, pokušala sam ne odlutati predaleko, ali... Da se vratim na temu, moj glas ide transliteraciji, iako ne mislim da je apsolutno nužna.


----------



## uKoda

At this stage I haven't attempted to post in two languages as my skill level is so low but I do apreciate the the effort of the people who do as it gives me something to practice my reading on.  For this reason I would hate for posters to feel obligated to write the same message a third time for the sake of transliteration as I am just gratefull they make the effort to write twice, большои спасибо !


----------



## Jana337

To wrap it up: Bilingual writing is voluntary (but appreciated ), and if you happen to write in Cyrillic, transliteration is optional as well. Please use a different color (I suggested brown above) for your mother tongue.

Does anyone know a website that converts Cyrillic? That could help those of us who are not fast readers.

Thank you for your participation in the poll. 

Shrnutí: Dvojjazyčné psaní je dobrovolné (ale bude oceněno ), a pokud píšete azbukou, její přepis je rovněž dobrovolný. Prosím používejte jinou barvu (výše jsem navrhla hnědou) pro svůj mateřský jazyk.

Zná někdo stránku, která převádí azbuku? To by mohlo pomoci těm z nás, kteří ji nečtou rychle.

Děkuji za účast na anketě! 

Jana


----------



## beclija

I know of one for Serbian, it's online and free, but I don't know if it can handle the letters that are not present in Serbian (which I also don't have on the keyboard, but for Russian they are <ja>, <jo>, <ju>, <é>, <y>, <šč> and hard and soft sign).

Знам један сајт на српском, али не знам како ће да реагује на слова која не постоје у том језику (а која услијед тога и немам на тастатури да прикажем).


----------



## GoranBcn

Jana337 said:


> Does anyone know a website that converts Cyrillic? That could help those of us who are not fast readers.



You can use this one for Russian language.

Možete koristiti ovaj za ruski jezik.


----------



## Jana337

GoranBcn said:


> You can use this one for Russian language.
> 
> Možete koristiti ovaj za ruski jezik.


Ah, excellent! I love the webpage (and it is also in our resources) but only now did I scroll down to find the converting tool.  And it performs very well, recommended

Thank you!

Výborně! Tu stránku mám velmi ráda (a je uvedena i ve zdrojích), ale teprve teď jsem našla ten konvertor.  A funguje výborně, doporučuji.

Děkuji!

Jana

P.S. Colors please.  It is frustrating to start reading the English text and to find out later that I could have read it in a Slavic langauge right away.

P.S. Barvy prosím.  Mám zkaženou náladu, když začnu číst anglicky a pak terpve zjistím, že jsem si to mohla přečíst rovnou ve slovanském jazyce.


----------



## beclija

In my case, you might have to read both anyway, because i tend to translate only partially or not to literally, especially if tired.

U mom slučaju, moraćeš/morat ćeš svejedno oboje pročitati/da pročitaš, jer prevodim samo djelomično ili ne baš doslovno, pogotovo kad sam umoran.


----------



## Etcetera

I've never used this site, but my friends love it. 
All you have to do is to copy and paste the text you want to be transliterated into the window and then press the "в латиницу" button. 

Я никогда не пользовалась этим сайтом, но моим друзьям он нравится. 
Все, что нужно сделать, - это скопировать текст в окошко и нажать кнопку "в латиницу".


----------



## A good headache

papillon said:


> *I just realized that I have no idea what words can be used for "thread" or "post" in Russian. Help?


Hi, Papillon!
At least some Russians use the word "ветка" for "thread".


----------



## albertoF

Hi,

I believe transliteratons are very bad if you want to learn to read. But if you need to write, a transliterator (such as rusklaviatura.com and the the one of yandex.ru)  can be an interesting tool for those who dont know the russian keyboard by heart.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

I'd like to answer Goran first.
It's difficult to write the same story first in English and later in my language, because when I write in English, I think in English and when I write in Slovene, I also think in Slovene. I use different expressions and modify the meaning to suit better the ideas I want to express. To shorten the story: to me it's difficult to translate my own texts.  

Najprej bi rada odgovorila Goranu.
Težko je pisati isto zgodbo najprej v angleščini in potem v mojem jeziku, ker, kadar pišem v angleščini, mislim v angleščini, in kadar pišem v slovenščini, tudi mislim v slovenščini. Uporabljam različne fraze in spreminjam pomen, da boljše ustreza idejam, ki jih želim predstaviti. Da skrajšam zgodbo: težko mi je prevajati moje lastne tekste.

About Cyrillic script.
I had Serbo-croatian one year in elementary scool, decades ago. I have never been never fluent in Cyrillic. There are letters which I cannot remember, like those for đ or ć. I guess them when I reconstruct the word from the letters I know - if I recognize the word itself. 
I never learned any other Cyrillic script, but I did learn Greek and Hebrew alphabeths.

O cirilici.
Srbohrvaščino sem imela eno leto v osnovni šoli, pred desetletji. Nikoli nisem tekoče brala cirilice. Obstajajo črke, ki si jih ne morem zapomniti, kot na primer tisti za đ ali ć. Uganem jih, ko rekonstruiram besedo iz črk, ki jih poznam - če prepoznam besedo samo.
Nikoli se nisem učila nobene druge cirilične pisave, toda učila sem se grško in hebrejsko abecedo.


----------



## albertoF

albertoF said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe transliteratons are very bad if you want to learn to read. But if you need to write, a transliterator (such as rusklaviatura.com and the the one of yandex.ru) can be an interesting tool for those who dont know the russian keyboard by heart.



Bueno, que se me había olvidao ponerlo en castellano.
Yo encuentro que la transliteración es negativa cuando se aprende el idioma, a la hora de leer, por ejemplo. Sin embargo, cuando se necesita escribir en un alfabeto distinto las herramientas de transliteración (como rusklaviatura.com y el translit de yandex.ru) pueden ser interesantes si no se sabe la distribución del teclado de memoria.


----------



## Maja

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> There are letters which I cannot remember, like those for đ or ć.


Đ đ - Ђ ђ 
Ć ć - Ћ ћ


----------



## papillon

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> It's difficult to write the same story first in English and later in my language, because when I write in English, I think in English and when I write in Slovene, I also think in Slovene. I use different expressions and modify the meaning to suit better the ideas I want to express. To shorten the story: to me it's difficult to translate my own texts.


I have the same problem: expressions and sentence structures that I use to write in English are often very different from those I would use in Russian. As a result, my own translation of my post may not look anything like the original. Although there may be some value to comparing the two vesrions, the situation can lead to quite a bit of confusion for a student of the language.


----------



## Bonjour

For some reason I cannot vote....it just shows the results of the poll.....I would love to vote 

I think it's a good idea but it should be transliterated automatically.


----------



## skye

I guess the vote is over.

I don't find it that difficult to translate my own sentences, but I usually change the text a little during translating. Don't know if my translations are good though.

Mislim, da je glasovanje končano.

Meni ni težko prevajati lastnih stavkov, vendar med prevajanjem besedilo običajno nekoliko spremenim. Ne vem pa, če so moji prevodi dobri.


----------



## mcibor

natasha2000 said:


> I am curious to know how can those who use only latin letters read cyrillic?
> Sorry, my computer does not have cyillic letters.
> 
> Volela bih da znam kako oni koji koriste samo latinicu mogu da čitaju ćirilicu?
> Ja se izvinjavam, ali moj kompjuter nema ćirilicu.



From a technical point of view, it's stored as UTF-8 format, so you don't need anything special to see the cyrillic. Although I am slavic I have problem reading that writing. I think the same should apply to all non latin languages.

Concerning the thread it's a great thing to try to translate text to your own language - people could really learn many new words this way.

Sorry for implementing such sophisticated words in translation. The meaning remains.

Regards
Michael

Z technicznego punktu widzenia cały tekst jest zapisany w formacie UTF-8, czyli do jego oglądania nie potrzeba żadnych dodatkowych czcionek. Pomimo iż pochodzę z krajów słowiańskich, nie potrafię płynnie czytać cyrilicy, więc sądzę, że zasada pisania transliteracji powinna być wprowadzona. Dodatkowo każdy język z pismem innym niż łacińskie powinien mieć wprowadzone transliteracje.

Wracając do głównego tematu, dodawanie tłumaczenia na spodzie jest bardzo dobrym pomysłem, gdyż ułatwi wielu ludziom naukę słownictwa oraz gramatyki.

Sorki za dobieranie tak wymyślnego słownictwa w tłumaczeniu, ale znaczenia nie zmieniłem.

Pozdrawiam
Michał


----------



## Jana337

I am afraid Natasha's question was non-technical: How did those of us who do not use Cyrillics learn it well enough to read in it?


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Maja said:


> Đ đ - Ђ ђ
> Ć ć - Ћ ћ


 
Thanks, Maja! So... đ = an overstroke h with a little tail and ć = an overstroke h without a tail

Hvala, Maja! Torej... đ = prečrtani h z repkom in ć = prečrtani h brez repa


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Jana337 said:


> How did those of us who do not use Cyrillics learn it well enough to read in it?


I'm an older generation which still had one year of Serbocroatian in school. In our school book there were about half of texts in Latin and other half in Cyrillic. I remember how I "preyed" the whole class hour not to be chosen to read that Serbian national poem of the mother of the Jugović brothers loudly.  
If not having this in school, I doubt I would learn by myself. As I don't start with the Russian Cyrillic and therefore I don't know what to do with those special letters for soft, hard, jo, ja...


Jaz pripadam starejši generaciji, ki je še imela srbohrvaščino v šoli. V naši šolski knjigi je bilo približno pol besedil v latinici in ostala polovica v cirilici. Spomnim se, kako sem "molila" celo uro, da ne bi bila izbrana, da bi brala na glas tisto srbsko narodno pesem o materi bratov Jugovićev.
Če ne bi imela tega v šoli, potem dvomim, da bi se naučila sama. Kakor tudi ne začnem z rusko cirilico and zato ne vem, kaj početi s tistimi posebnimi črkami za mehko, trdo, jo, ja...


----------

